# Sewing house



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been to visit the sewing house just recently and there is now a notice on the building from the council saying the site is going to be secured very soon to stop unauthorised acssess and for health and safety reasons..so if anyone is thinking of visiting its prob best not too.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Or to visit _very _soon?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 4, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Or to visit _very _soon?



End of this month work starts on it.judging by the notice which I can't post due to details on it.


----------

